# هذه الصلاة  تتلى كل صباح جديد..



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

هذه الصلاة  تتلى كل صباح جديد.. 





​ 



​  تعالَ معي ها يومٌُ جديدٌ قد بدأ.  ​  يا يسوع، أنتَ الذي قبلتَ أن تُجَسّد الحب الإلهي اللامتناهي، في    ​  حدود عائلة، وقرية وبلد، وفي روتينيّة مهنة بشريّة،  ​  تعال أسكنْ معي طوال هذا اليوم! ​   فليحوّل حضورك في،  ​  يومي المتواضع، إلى تجسيد رائع لحبّك الكبير!  ​  تعال، فتلتقي بمن ألتقي بهم على الطرقات،
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​   وفي زحمة الشوارع   ​  وفي الساحات!  ​  تعال فتنظر بحنان إلى كل وجهٍ انظر اليه!  ​  تعال فتسلّم على من أسلّم عليهم!  ​  تعال فتصغي إلى من أصغي إليهم!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​  تعال فتتحدّث مع من اتحدّث معهم!  ​  تعال فتلتزم تجاه الذين التزم تجاههم..  ​  تعال فتأكل مع من أجالسهم!..  ​  تعال فتحب كلّ الذين سأحبهم...  ​  يا يسوع، كما ارسلك الآب ارسلني اليوم.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​   لكي أكون قلبك وعينيك ويديكَ...   ​  فيَّ ستلتقي اليوم ايضاًَ بالأغنياء والفقراء، ​   بالأطفال والشيوخ، بالأصحّاء والمرضى،  ​  وبي ستنظر إلى كل إنسان وتحبّه.  ​  بي، تريد اليوم أيضاً أن تُحبًّ وتخدُمَ وتسامح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​   وتشفي وتغسل الأرجل وتخلّصَ...  ​  بي، تريدُ أن تعيش اليوم أيضاً، ​   وإلى آخر الأيام، بين البشر...  ​  تعال يا يسوع، ​   تعـال وإمـلأ كلّ دقيقة،
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​   وكلّ ثانية من هذا النهار، بحضورك.   ​                                                                   آميـــــــــــن.




​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى كليمو على الصلاه الرائعه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## jojo_angelic (7 أغسطس 2009)

[
                      الرب يباركك صلاة رائعــــه أخ كليمـــــو أضف اليها
                      هذه المقاطــــــع أيضا:[/color]                                 
    امنحنا ربنا في هذا النهار رفاقا صالحيـــن
                          واخبار السلام وافكارا نقيـــه وأعمالا مرضيـــــــــه
                      خاليـــه من الامور العالميه واعطنا عفة في افكارنا وقداستا
                 في شفاهنا وعدلا في احكامنا وهب لنا ربنا جسما صحيحا وخبــزا
            كافيـــا وعقلنا نيــرا وفهما ثاقبا ونجنا من الاهواء الرديـــه ومن الشرير والظالم
       وقدسنا بحبـــــك وخشيتك قولا وفعلا لكي نكـــــون بنـــــــــي النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
                                          اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2009)

امين 
شكرا كتييييييير كليمو على الصلاة الجميلة 
ربنا يصعدها امامه كرائحة بخور عطرة و يستجيب لينا​


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد يا كليمو
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*
ميرسى كليمووو صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

jojo_angelic

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولأضافتك الرائعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

zezza

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولردك الرائع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 أغسطس 2009)

امين

مرسي يااخي المبارك على طيبة الصلاة 
سلام المسيح يرعاك

مودتي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

صلاه بمنتهى الروعه
ميرسى كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## totty (20 أغسطس 2009)

*



			تعال، فتلتقي بمن ألتقي بهم على الطرقات،
وفي زحمة الشوارع
وفي الساحات!
تعال فتنظر بحنان إلى كل وجهٍ انظر اليه!
تعال فتسلّم على من أسلّم عليهم!
تعال فتصغي إلى من أصغي إليهم!
تعال فتتحدّث مع من اتحدّث معهم!
تعال فتلتزم تجاه الذين التزم تجاههم..
تعال فتأكل مع من أجالسهم!..
تعال فتحب كلّ الذين سأحبهم...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*يااااااااه

قد كده لو ابتدينا يومنا بالكلمات البسيطه دى هيكون يوم رااائع

ونبقى واثقين انه مش ممكن يسيبنا فى اى خطوه ابداااااا

ميرسى يا كليموووووووووووو*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

> تعال يا يسوع،
> تعـال وإمـلأ كلّ دقيقة،
> وكلّ ثانية من هذا النهار، بحضورك



*أمين يارب استجب لينا
ميرسى كتييير ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2009)

swety koky

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2009)

*انا نفسى اقول لربنا كل صباح بحبك قوى 
بحبك يارب قوى يالا غيرت حياتى 
اشكرك لانك سمحتلى فرصه جديدة للتوبه
فرصه بيوم جديد 
لما بشوف الشمس طالعه وبتنور 
بفتكرك يارب 
انت الا عملتها وعملتنى
خليتها هى خاضعه للطبيعه
وخليت كل شئ خاضع ليا انا
مع انى مستاهلش
لكن من حبك ليا ياحبيبى رفعتنى
انا بحبك يارب بشكرك من قلبى
بحبك بحبك بحبك​*


----------



## استفانوس (27 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هذه الصلاة تتلى كل صباح جديد..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يارب
ثبتني وكن ممتلكا ارادتي 
ودرب حياتي سيدي في منهج القداسة​ 

فما احلى ان نبدأ يومنا مع يسوع شاكرين له ومسلمين له دفة يومنا
واننهي عمل النهار فنسلمه ليلنا واحلامنا​ 
اشكرك حبيبي من اجل كلمات هذه الصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيك اكثر فأكثر لكي نتعلم منك​


----------



## مسيحي جديد مخلص (28 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هذه الصلاة تتلى كل صباح جديد..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 امين شكرا على الصلاة


----------



## +pepo+ (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى يا كليم صلاه تحفه
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

totty

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *انا نفسى اقول لربنا كل صباح بحبك قوى
> بحبك يارب قوى يالا غيرت حياتى
> اشكرك لانك سمحتلى فرصه جديدة للتوبه
> فرصه بيوم جديد
> ...





امين يا كيريا

شكرا لأضافتك الصلاة الرائعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

استفانوس قال:


> يارب
> ثبتني وكن ممتلكا ارادتي
> ودرب حياتي سيدي في منهج القداسة​
> 
> ...




كل الشكر لك اخي استفانوس 

بالحقيقة يسوع يبارككم فقد

تعلمنا اكثر الاشياء على يديكم

سلام المسيح يعم الكون


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مسيحي جديد مخلص

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

_ آمين
آمين
آمين
شكرا_​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

+pepo+

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ماريتا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*امين*
*صلاه فى منتهى الجمال *
*جميلة جدا جدا*
*ميرسى اوى يا كليم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ماريتا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

